# Wanted: One each of these tyres (poss exchange??)



## Kernow_T (2 Jan 2018)

Trying to make up a couple pairs.
Must be in good condition +
25 preferably (will consider 23)
Specialized Turbo
GP 4Season
Specialized S-Works (23mm)
Cheers


----------



## Oldbloke (19 Mar 2018)

Kernow_T said:


> Trying to make up a couple pairs.
> Must be in good condition +
> 25 preferably (will consider 23)
> Specialized Turbo
> ...



If you're still looking I've got a Specialized Turbo Pro 700/26, used on front for 2k kms only so little wear.


----------



## Kernow_T (19 Mar 2018)

Ooo. Not sure if I gave it away - I'll head to the shed tomorrow and have a look.
Many thanks and safe cycling.

Cheers


----------



## Kernow_T (21 Mar 2018)

Oldbloke said:


> If you're still looking I've got a Specialized Turbo Pro 700/26, used on front for 2k kms only so little wear.


Found it!!!!
I'll gladly take it (if cheap enough) - look forward to hearing back.
cheers


----------



## Kernow_T (21 Mar 2018)

Hopefully OldBloke has the Turbo sorted.
Still seeking 
GP4Season (23 or 25)
Specialized S-Works (23)


----------



## Oldbloke (21 Mar 2018)

Kernow_T said:


> Found it!!!!
> I'll gladly take it (if cheap enough) - look forward to hearing back.
> cheers



£6 posted?


----------



## Kernow_T (21 Mar 2018)

Great. 
I'll pm address if you send PayPal/bank deets


----------



## Kernow_T (27 Mar 2018)

OK - Turbo sorted dreckly.

Now required and happy to swap (all 8+/10)
Rubino Pro 25mm
Conti 4 Seasons 23mm (or 25mm)
Conti GP Classic 25mm
Conti GP4000sII 28mm
Conti GP4000sII 25mm (reflective - no logo)
Specialized S-Works 23mm

TIA


----------



## Kernow_T (5 Apr 2018)

Oldbloke said:


> £6 posted?


Gratefully received, thank yoi, and immediately paired up, mounted and being used.

Cheers


----------



## Kernow_T (5 Apr 2018)

Kernow_T said:


> OK - Turbo sorted dreckly.
> 
> Now required and happy to swap (all 8+/10)
> Rubino Pro 25mm
> ...


Anyone got any of these to pair up???


----------

